
Hypothesis: Negative correlation between BCG vaccination and Covid-19 spread - libpcap
https://www.jsatonotes.com/2020/03/if-i-were-north-americaneuropeanaustral.html
======
tomohawk
More on what BCG is:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCG_vaccine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCG_vaccine)

> BCG has been one of the most successful immunotherapies.

